
Ask HN: Any official flights API? - tomericco
Hi, I&#x27;m looking for integrating flights info inside an app. Any good aggregated API is out there?
======
mtmail
Which APIs have you looked at already? Google search for 'flight tracking api'
gives plenty of results so I assume you did some research already.

~~~
tomericco
I haven't crossed any free, open sourced flights API. The only relevant (not
free though) I found was Skyscanner's API.

------
ruairidhwm
Check out Amadeus API

~~~
tomericco
Very nice, thanks!!

